# RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment



## BLACK BOX (Aug 19, 2004)

these are what I'm picking up.

First of all, I'm just curious whether or not I'm going to have any rubbing issues with the fronts (8.5" W)?
My car sits like so...

Second Question:
Are these fronts going to clear(w/out spacers) my calipers w/ a ET30 ?
If I need spacers, what sizes would you guys suggest on a ET30/8.5" wheel?
Ideally i'd like to run a 8mm in the rear and nothing in the front, I'm just unsure of my clearance with both the strut and the caliper in the front.

These are my brakes:

rick?
...I'll do some searching as well. THANKS!










_Modified by BLACK BOX at 3:17 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## BLACK BOX (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (BLACK BOX)*

ttt, I'm pretty sure they'll clear the brakes...
But what length conical bolts are we going to need? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (BLACK BOX)*

No problems likley.
Nice fit: 30ET on 8.5 wide wheel.
Suggest you run 235/40.
I run this on my turbo 24v. BBS CH 18x8.5 30 et
-Jeff


----------



## NorthDubbin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (Jefnes3)*

You will need the same length as stock conical bolts.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (NorthDubbin)*

You have the TT/Boxster brake combo on your car. Use ECS Tuning's template for their Stg2 brake kit and see if everything clears. The offset is not the key, but the shape of the rear of the spokes and wheel hub.


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 4:24 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## euroluv (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (Mikes72sb)*

i ran them on my 03 jetta , no problems. run a 225/40 for a little stretch! you will love the offset its pretty much perfect


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_No problems likley.
Nice fit: 30ET on 8.5 wide wheel.
Suggest you run 235/40.
I run this on my turbo 24v. BBS CH 18x8.5 30 et
-Jeff

do you have pics? I'm also in this dilemma. I need new wheels, and want to see what offset is needed for it to sit flush with the fenders. I'm running staggered right now, and have a tad bit of poke on the rears, trying to avoid doing the staggered deal again.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (Satchriani)*

With how low you are, I would recommend going with a 225/45/18.
This would give you a slight stretch, and look good with the drop you have.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: RS6 replicas /18x8.5" ET30 on a mk4... just a couple questions about fitment (JDriver1.8t)*

are those hubcentric or do you need a ring?


----------

